#ubuntu-on-air 2013-05-13
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-05-14
<dholbach> good morning
<tvoss> dholbach, good morning :)
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-05-15
<dholbach> good morning
<sebsebseb> hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-05-16
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-05-17
<marcoceppi> UbuPhillup: you around?
<UbuPhillup> hi marcoceppi
<marcoceppi> UbuPhillup: lets go to PM
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-05-12
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-05-13
<dholbach> good morning
<Roger_> I can see you, Locked on in Cambridge,UK
<belkinsa> I see you!
<who_me> hullo
<theBest> See you too.
<_nak> hi from Brum
<belkinsa> Cable is better at times.  ;)
<Roger_> Question   Your Thoughts on adverts in Firefox and did you sort out your noisey neighbours?
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Ubuntu Pioneers sounds great! Will there be anything given to members of the core apps teams who have only contributed to core apps and not created their own apps?
<theBest> QUESTION: Has every Phone/Tablet in the future the ability to run the "Desktop Mode" of Ubuntu or does it depend on the OEM?
<Core__> QUESTION: pizza or lasagna? haha, just for fun.
<Aki-Thinkpad> eyo
<theBest> QUESTION: Is it true that there are coming Ubuntu Tablets this year?
<Aki-Thinkpad> QUESTION: Do you have a 14.10 image yet?
<sebsebseb> hi
<_nak> QUESTION: Ubuntu One - going, Development on 'Ubuntu for Android' has been dropped. Could 'Ubuntu for TV' be next?
<Aki-Thinkpad> QUESTION: Will you be redesigning the HUD at all for unity8, say to perhaps extend its functionality?
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Which version of the Ubuntu Touch image do you run? eg stable, devel or devel-proposed?
<un_wilson> @aky even restore the lost functionality will be good ;)
<Aki-Thinkpad> QUESTION: What does Jono Bacon want to see as a feature that hasn't yet been planned, on the next ubuntu Tablet or Ubuntu desktop?
<Roger_> Question  your tweet saying that there was a screaming chainsaw near you and you had been up with your poorly  little one.
<mhall119> Aki-Thinkpad: device images are on 14.10 now, yes
<mhall119> on the "devel" channel
<Aki-Thinkpad> mhall119, should I install it tohelp test, report bugs, etc?
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Asked this on April fools by accident do you mind answering again but more serious ;) As a company with a large amount of its workforce working from home, how do you as a company ensure that people are actually doing their work and what hours they have been working. Do you for example have a sign in/out, daily standups or task based performance?
<mhall119> Aki-Thinkpad: if you have a phone or tablet that's supported, we'd appreciate any testing and feedback we can get
<Aki-Thinkpad> mhall119, :( no phone yet
<mhall119> Aki-Thinkpad: there's a performant x86 emulator now that you can use to see what it's like
<Aki-Thinkpad> mhall119, you mean the one bundled into the sdk? Or is this something else?
<Aki-Thinkpad> or a virtual machine?
<un_wilson> Aki-Thinkpad he (she?) means this: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg08059.html
<sebsebseb> Roger_: chainsaw,   that's reminded me of something,  right back to what I was doing outside IRC :D
<Aki-Thinkpad> thanks
<Aki-Thinkpad> QUESTION: What is Canonical going to do with all the infastructure purchased to help support Ubuntu One? Do you now have like 10,000 harddrives kicking about?
<mhall119> Aki-Thinkpad: with the SDK
<Aki-Thinkpad> mhall119, ah okay
<pulu90_> QUESTION: Was opening Ubuntu one sources obvious, or was there discussion about that?
<mhall119> Aki-Thinkpad: well, the QtCreator plugin currently makes armhf emulators, but it will be able to make x86 images soon
<mhall119> Aki-Thinkpad: in the mean time you can make one via the commandline
<belkinsa> QUESTION: What is on your cup?
<Aki-Thinkpad> QUESTION: Vim or Emacs?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION:  Putting LInux to the side  in answer to this question :d ,   what BSD version would you use and why?
<Aki-Thinkpad> QUESTION: Any tips on how to keep your focus and on task when programming for long hours? Energy Drinks? Music? Sitting on one of those blue exercise balls?
<vasil_> QUESTION:Why did is the unknown display still in ubuntu 14.04
<mhall119> Aki-Thinkpad: don't, if you focus only on programming for long hours you can't see the forest for the trees, I recommend getting up and going for a 30 minute walk, it helps clear your mind
<vasil_> QUESTION:Who is your favorite nintando character
<mhall119> jono's team spends all day on Google+, Reddit and IRC :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> ha ha
<Sefa_> :D
<Aki-Thinkpad> mhall119, interesting advice
<mhall119> Aki-Thinkpad: I'd seriously recommend staying away from the energy drinks though, those things are terrible for you
<mhall119> coffee is a lesser evil
<Aki-Thinkpad> mhall119, coffee included?
<Aki-Thinkpad> ah
<mhall119> my evil of choice
<Aki-Thinkpad> ive never tried an energy drink, but I figure there must be a secret food that is healthy
<Aki-Thinkpad> like avacados
<vasil_> Aki-Thinkpad ,
<vasil_> try coffe
<Aki-Thinkpad> coffe?
<vasil_> yes coofe
<Aki-Thinkpad> coofe?
<Sefa_> Yeah coffe
<vasil_> *coffe
<Aki-Thinkpad> o_o
<_nak> QUESTION: Have any of the mainstream apps like Whatsapp, Instagram, Viber been submitted to the Click App Store?
<mhall119> Aki-Thinkpad: no secret food, just eat good food
<caglar> hi guys
<vasil_> energy drinks are like juice with a heart attack
<mhall119> vasil_: lol
<Sefa_> Me too
<vasil_>  mhall119 : :)
<caglar> bizden kimse var mı bi ben mi takılıyorum burada :D
<vasil_> QUESTION:Do you use nano
<vasil_> QUESTION:Can you code with assembly/assembler
<sebsebseb> QUESTION:  WHat kind of t-shirt is it this time?  A gaming one or something?
<mhall119> sebsebseb: NES controller
<Sefa_> Caglar ben varım :D
<caglar> iyiymiş :D u
<Sefa_> afk time
<un_wilson> QUESTION: there will be something like the Swype keyboard in Ubuntu? It's invaluable on phone...
<Aki-Thinkpad> What sql do you like?
<macMill> QUESTION: What do you think about One Plus One Phone?
<Aki-Thinkpad> QUESTION: What SQL do you like?
<bagvendt> think
<bagvendt> Ups
<vasil_> QUESTON:Specs on your server
<Aki-Thinkpad> QUESTION: Is arm the future? What advantages does it have over x86?
<ahayzen> QUESTION: What do you think of Juju on Power8 and what opportunities it will bring?
<vasil_> QUESTION:Will ubuntu touch apear in an auto currect faill post
<Aki-Thinkpad> QUESTION: How can I make sure a colemak or dvorak Keyboard layout gets included in ubuntu phone, or is this already going to be included?
<_nak> QUESTION: Apart from the bostin ales, what do you miss the most about Wolverhampton? :D
<vasil_> QUESTION:Apache?And what happend to you last week,and does type off people can go fuck them selfs in hell,becous if you have people who like your product you shoud keep yor fuck and dont give it to does people who think other
<bagvendt> Hurra
<Aki-Thinkpad> Gamers... bleckh...
<NakedUbuntuUser> QUESTION: I love ubuntu, but what would you say suck about ubuntu (not mentioning any lack of/bad app)
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> So I'm fnnaly here xD
<Aki-Thinkpad> heh
<jono> http://dealingwithdisrespect.com/
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> did I miss anything? xD
<sebsebseb> ChloeWolfieGirl_: yeah
<sebsebseb> ChloeWolfieGirl_: ,but you cn watch video after
<Aki-Thinkpad> yah, jono says you should disrespect people on playstation 4
<sebsebseb> ChloeWolfieGirl_: you got in on a good part though, disresect talk
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> sebsebseb Yeah xD aww was looking forward to live!  Thats true!
<sebsebseb> yes it's still live
<sebsebseb> at the moment
<sebsebseb> what's left of it
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> Yeah but I don't think theres much left, and I don't want to ask anything thats been asked already xD
<sebsebseb> QUESTION :  Guitar and drum kit at the same time, for the end of this one? :d
<sebsebseb> ChloeWolfieGirl_: no go a head
<sebsebseb> ChloeWolfieGirl_: you probably won't )
<sebsebseb> and if so doesn't matter :)
<Atrupi> Why do not they make even the designs for the music player, photo viewer, and many other softwares, like Gnome
<sebsebseb> Atrupi: that's an idea that comes up on hre at times , a  Ubuntu theme of jono  's music
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION: I head something about Cannonical and Kingsoft holding hands, what does this mean about Cannonical and LibreOffice? Are they pushed out of this relationship?
<Aki-Thinkpad> Is pulseaudio being used on the ubuntu phone?
<Aki-Thinkpad> errp
<Aki-Thinkpad> QUESTION: Is pulseaudio being used on the ubuntu phone?
<sebsebseb> yeah probably
<un_wilson> Aki-Thinkpad: I hope so, on MeeGO is awesome
<vasil_> QUESTION:Sorry for the bad language,I was asking do you use apachy in your server
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION: I heard MS office coming to Linux, even if they aren't, what do you think this could do for Ubuntu?
<Aki-Thinkpad> QUESTION: Libreoffice on the ubuntu phone?
<vasil_> QUESTION:Ubuntu media center?
<pulu90_> QUESTION: Could we ever have Bad Voltage every week?
<Aki-Thinkpad> QUESTION: Wine on ubuntu phone?
<piiramar> Aki-Thinkpad: yes, PulseAudio is used, see a recent presentation "Ubuntu Touch Internals" by Ricardo Salveti at http://events.linuxfoundation.org/events/embedded-linux-conference/program/slides
<vasil_> QUESTION:Do you think that there will be more games for linux after steam os rolls
<Roger_> Question  Do you think its a shame that you can't tell how many times 14.04LTS has been downloaded, it would be really cool to know.
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Which devices do you have Ubuntu Touch on and which devices would you like to see it ported to?
<Deepak> hi
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION: Do you think the lack of ability to tell developers exactly how many people are using ubuntu is makes linux look like its doing much worse then it actually is?
<vasil_> QUESTION:If  conversion is screen size beist,does that mean that if i plug my desktop pc on a 5 inch display it will boot in to mobile ui
<Aki-Thinkpad> POLITICAL QUESTION: In the UK, they have an opt in for having access to Adult Centric content. Is this Abhorrent in your opinion, or pragmatism?
<un_wilson> QUESTION: I used Gnumeric on the Nokia tablet n800, it was good, why not have a "desktop like" space on the Ubuntu Phone? (I know it'll be user unfriendly, but still useful sometimes)
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION: I thought torrents where coming to 14.04 in scopes, why didn't that happen?
<vasil_> I download it 9 times for 2 PCs
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> TBF I heard that LibreOffice was coming to android, so Ubuntu touch wouldn't be out of the question, especially since kingsoft, MS Office, Google drive all have portable versions!
<iBobX> Question: Hi! Tell me, is there any type of sync between Ubuntu Desktop and Phone? I mean, if I get this Nexus 4, can I sync with my Ubuntu Desktop Automaticaly? Photos, Music, Contact, etc?
<vasil_> QUESTION:So yes
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION: Have you been downloading your free PS+ games on your ps4? xD
<vasil_> QUESTION:sorry,is cononical intrested in other markets
<vasil_> QUEASTION:Voice assistent in ubuntu?
<Roger_> Thankyou.
<Aki-Thinkpad> QUESTION: What is your name; True or false?
<simion314> thx
<vasil_> BB
<vasil_> am aote
<ahayzen> thanks for your great answers jono
<theBest> Thanks Jono for this Q&A
<un_wilson> Thanks
<theBest> Until next week. ;-)
<caglar_> thanks
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> :3
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> we <3 you Jono x3
<theBest> Next week with guitar!?
<Kouakou> I can see you just fine
<Deepak> i have one issue
<Deepak> is there any one ?
<Guest75226> question: when tablet is comin out?
<Sefa_> Ä°t is stil running
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-05-14
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> pleia2, jose: do you have fridge calendar super powers?
<dholbach> pitti just asked on #ubuntu-devel if a TB meeting can be moved
<acid_> lets start im ready )))
<Doge> wow hi
<BNugent> Agreed.
<Doge> such welcome
<justCarakas> lots of people here
<BNugent> Yup
<Guest41712> many wait
<acid_> yeap
<gondaliya> hi
<acid_> Im with win9 such a shame :))))
<acid_> win8 sorry
<gondaliya> love u all
<justCarakas> starting soon :p
<BNugent> love you to.
<acid_> i love you too dude hahaaa
<sain> hehe
<justCarakas> I love code
<acid_> Is there any Golang developer?
<BNugent> Golang looks almost like a Java/C++ mix.
<acid_> Yeap something like that
<BNugent> I'll have to learn that one.
<acid_> Yeap i have one project on github if u you want u can join )
<dan_> hi
<BNugent> I'd love to join.
<BNugent> Just need the link.
<acid_> lekishvili@outlook.com contact me
<acid_> oh here we go
<justCarakas> its live
<Guest22982> Hi, I'm a computer science graduate looking for a job in london
<mhall119> if you have any questions you can ask them here, just start with the word QUESTION in all caps like that
<people> Is this a new version of Ubuntu?
<BNugent> QUESTION How would I become a Ubuntu developer? I'm vary interested, specificaly the Ubuntu phone project.
<acid_> Nino sorry where are you from?
<Guest22982> QUESTION How is Mir superior to Wayland for the Ubuntu project?
<BNugent> Missoula, MT.
<Nino> Belgium
<acid_> Ok
<BNugent> That wasn't for me. Oops
<acid_> no worries
<Nino> is ubuntu edge going to come on the market?
<mhall119> #ubuntu-devel
<mhall119> #ubuntu-app-devel
<Nino> i wan't to be a memeber aswell
<Saviq> Nino, no, the project didn't get funded
<mhall119> if you want to ask a question, please start it with "QUESTION" so I get a highlight on it
<Saviq> Guest22982, also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec#Motivation_-_Why_Mir.3F
<DX2009> kewl
<onetempi> QUESTION:  Thanks for your help last time--I installed Lunbuntu on my Dell Optiplex 740 and it is more stable.  Each time I boot it, it goes longer without freezing.  The last time it worked well for the entire time.  I suspect the video driver--do you think it was updated while I was online and that's why my computer is performing better after two reboots?  Thank you.
<mhall119> #ubuntu for tech support
<Guest22982> QUESTION Does Canonical have any software developer jobs available in London?
<mhall119> askubuntu.com
<Saviq> Guest22982, http://www.canonical.com/careers
<popey> http://www.canonical.com/careers/all-vacancies
<Saviq> beat ya!
<jcastro> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsYdIJrJRLQ
<popey> ☻
<kgunn> mhall119: sorry about my absence, had a little family emergency this morning
<mhall119> kgunn: no worries, we'll get you next time :)
<jcastro> http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/ecosystem/ubuntu-openstack-interoperability-lab
<pritz> sorry i just logged into the irc channel, can anyone post the shuttleworth keynote video link please?
<popey> 15:24:51 < jcastro> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsYdIJrJRLQ
<n4uah> hello
<popey> hello n4uah
<pritz> thanks!
<popey> np
<n4uah> i have a dought.
<popey> Congratulations!
<mhall119> if you have a question you want to ask us, you can ask in here starting with "QUESTION" and we'll answer it before the end of the broadcast
<mhall119> remember there's a minute or two delay on the video, so don't wait until the last call for questions to ask yours or it might not make it in
<n4uah> why dont u name the ubuntu a birds name while it have the cloud. :)
<mhall119> n4uah: we had the Quantal Quetzal and Hardy Heron
<n4uah> but it 12.10
<mhall119> we have a few letters left, so there might be another bird :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> It is annoying that all on air sessions don't use this channel
<Aki-Thinkpad> what is the current onair chat?
<popey> most do
<mhall119> Aki-Thinkpad: Ubuntu Engineering live updates
<n4uah> the cloud comes now?
<n4uah> is it?
<justCarakas> Aki-Thinkpad: they are using it :) hi btw :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> justCarakas, ah my mistake
<Aki-Thinkpad> ubuntu classroom still doesn't :P
<mhall119> they have #ubuntu-classroom
<mhall119> which pre-dates ubuntu on air
<nash_> why the chrome takes somuch ram?
<mhall119> if you have a question you want to ask us, you can ask in here starting with "QUESTION" and we'll answer it before the end of the broadcast
<mhall119> http://developer.ubuntu.com/pioneers/
<nash_> QUESTION:why the chrome uses so much ram??
<Saviq> QUESTION: will apps get updated in the pioneer list?
<Saviq> QUESTION: why can't you click on the apps to find out about them?
<Saviq> (in the pioneers list)\
<Aki-Thinkpad> ohhhh I want my app in
<Aki-Thinkpad> its... incomplete, but functional!
<nik90> popey: did you check stuart's picture in the pioneers list? lol
<dkgramming> Will the Ubuntu hardware certification be updated for 14.04?
<popey> hah
<popey> i think that used to be on his twitter
<nash_> whats his irs ?
<mrbrownstone3g> QUESTION:  Will there be voice symphasis as a core service in unity 8
<iBobX> With some cams the ubuntu logo with the person description get blocked by the camera video thumbnails of the people participating in the hangout. You should move that logo/description to the top/right coner, and make it smaller maybe?... Just a suggestion...
<Saviq> \o/
<justCarakas> whoohoo I'm being mentioned :D (BE Mobile)
<Saviq> mrbrownstone3g, you mean synthesis? for accessibility?
<popey> heh
<justCarakas> pronunciation was good :)
<nik90> QUESTION: Why is Ubuntu Core App Developers part of the pioneer list :) ?
<mrbrownstone3g> Yes sorry
<mrbrownstone3g> text tto speech is what i meant
<dkgramming> you skipped my question ;'(
<mrbrownstone3g> I use a mobile to write messagers and my android phone will read themout
<mrbrownstone3g> QUESTION: Sorry foor the confusion I meant text to speech
<Aki-Thinkpad> QUESTION: Any Go Apps yet?
<nash_> Question:where can i contact the team?
<mhall119> nash_: which team?
<nash_> the ubuntu.
<nash_> :)
<nash_> the following.
<Saviq> Aki-Thinkpad, I don't believe there's any in the store yet
<Saviq> Aki-Thinkpad, you can follow http://blog.labix.org/category/go for all-kinds go+qml goodness
<mhall119> nash_: #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-app-devel
<Aki-Thinkpad> Saviq, what was that comment about the first 200 apps?
<Aki-Thinkpad> is that just a hall of fame?
<Saviq> Aki-Thinkpad, you mean http://developer.ubuntu.com/pioneers ?
<justCarakas> Aki-Thinkpad: yes it is :)
<dkgramming> THANK YOU
<nash_> hmm ok
<Saviq> mrbrownstone3g, there's no plans currently to expose text-to-speech as a system service, but once we have accessibility (and hence voice synthesis), I'm sure we can think of something
<Saviq> Aki-Thinkpad, http://www.jonobacon.org/2014/05/13/announcing-ubuntu-pioneers/ here's the announcement blog for the pioneers
<nash_> by the way where u guys from?
<Aki-Thinkpad> wow, that is neat; I should get my app finished... or at least functional :P
<sain> oke thanks
<Aki-Thinkpad> nash_, who you asking?
<nash_> all of u..
<aquarius> QUESTION for popey (sorry, I'm about half an hour behind!). You're bumping the core apps framework requirement to 14.10. But, as an app dev, I want to be able to support multiple versions of the frameworks in my apps. How can I do this, dynamically? If I'd like to optionally take advantage of a 14.10 framework feature, do I have to unconditionally depend on 14.10 and so lock out all 14.04 users? This is OK now, i
<aquarius> n dev, but not OK once we have phones on the market
<nash_> :D
<Aki-Thinkpad> nash_, Canada, British Columbia
<Aki-Thinkpad> you?
<popey> aquarius: right now, you can't
<nash_> INDIA
<justCarakas> Aki-Thinkpad: would be sad if you wouldn'g be in there
<popey> aquarius: i filed a bug this week asking to allow multiple versions of apps on different frameworks
<Aki-Thinkpad> justCarakas, ;_; I could probably finish it today
<aquarius> popey, ouch. What are the plans to change that? Once there's a phone on the market it's potentially a problem, no?
<popey> yeah
<aquarius> popey, ah, man, the solution is "release two versions of my app which share a name in the click store?"
<popey> no, thats an option I am suggesting
<aquarius> popey, to clarify... the latest phone builds provide both 14.10 and 14.04 frameworks, right?
<popey> no
<popey> 14.10 is not on the device yet
<aquarius> ah, sorry. I meant: they will do
<aquarius> that is: once the 14.10 framework is out, all 14.04 apps will continue to work unchanged because the 14.04 framework is still on phones, right?
<popey> we should have this conversation in -app-devel
<popey> yes
<aquarius> OK, then I'm basically OK
<aquarius> also, woo! sound effects in dropping letters!
<popey> ☻
<rooted> hello
<Rivaldy> Hii,..
<rimdeker> QUESTION: Am I stupid enough to not be able to distinguish a live stream from a YouTube video?
<rimdeker> ANSWER: Stupid enough to believe I'm watching a live stream for the first 10 minutes...
<RyanKennyX> '-'
<RyanKennyX> '-' huehuehue
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-05-15
<Kunal> Is ubuntu desktop app development open for any developer? Please tell how it works ?
<Kunal> Is ubuntu desktop app development open for any developer? Please tell how it works ?
<sain> can i join this channel
<dholbach> good morning
<rak_> hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-05-16
<Heart_> OMG
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-05-12
<dholbach> balloons, I guess we need to start the promotion in a bit - shall I do FB and Twitter?
<balloons> dholbach, yes please promote away
<dholbach> I'll start promoting in 10m - I thin that should be fine :)
<dholbach> ok, propaganda machinery started :)
<Butterfingers> QUESTION: I've seen an impressive demo of.
<Butterfingers> QUESTION: I've seen an impressive demo of LibreOffice running on Ubuntu Touch. Will that mean that many iother apps should work or is it a case that each app has to be ported?
<dholbach> hello everyone
<dholbach> starting off in about 5 mins
<Butterfingers> Hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey Butterfingers
<dholbach> having some small difficulties - hang in there
<balloons> hey everyone.. starting in a moment :)
<Butterfingers> I'm on BQ phone and all I see is 'please stand by. Can someone tell me when it has started so I know if I have a problem?
<balloons> sure Butterfingers .. sorry, hangouts are not happy at the moment and it doesn't want to let us broadcast
<balloons> bear with us
<Butterfingers> no problem balloons
<dholbach> but if you want, start asking questions already
<dholbach> we'll queue them up and get to them first thing
<dholbach> I'm afraif you will have to update ubuntuonair.com
<dholbach> or watch at http://www.youtube.com/embed/k0BBBMU6D9c
<aquarius> is there supposed to be a community Q&A?
<balloons> yes, please feel free to ask questions
<dholbach> sorry aout that
<balloons> aquarius, yes some tech issues but we'll be live in a moment
<mhall119> balloons: we had this happen a few times last week, you might need to delete this hangout and create a new one
<balloons> please reload the page if you could
<aquarius> no worries; I thought maybe I'd missed it, especially since the G+ post said 1500UTC which was an hour ago :)
<mhall119> balloons: you're good now, I see you
<aquarius> and ubuntuonair says 1700UTC, which is an hour from now ;)
<aquarius> woo balloons!
<Butterfingers> I've reloades but still don't see anything...
<Butterfingers> oh, now I do!
<mhall119> Butterfingers: crtl-reload?
<mhall119> \o/
<Butterfingers> :)
<dholbach> keep your questions coming, prefix them with QUESTION: and we'll answer them in no time
<balloons> glad it's working finally :)
<mhall119> dholbach: Rodrigo
<mhall119> was the guy from Bq
<aquarius> he's cool, the Bq bloke.
<dragon77> QUESTION:will snappy support dnymic linking?i.e two applications share a single library.I heard you are working on some kind of memory deduplication that will try to emulate this behaviour.
<kaka2kaka> i was not getting network on linux 14.04
<dragon77> *dynamic linking
<balloons> keep your questions coming, prefix them with QUESTION: and we'll get them answered :-)
<balloons> Butterfingers, I didn't miss yours, I'll take it next :-)
<mhall119> QUESTION: have either of you played with Snappy and/or Ubuntu Core yet? If so, what did you do?
<kaka2kaka> no one answer my question too bab iam leaving
<aquarius> QUESTION: I know balloons did some stuff demoing fat packages a while back; has there been any movement on that so we don't have to glue them together by hand? (I may have missed it at UOS.)
<davmor2> aquarius: pretty sure there was a session at uos
<dragon77> QUESTION:Does Mark Shuttleworth ever randomly come into your one of Canonical's offices,look over someone's shoulder when he is working and say something like:This is cool!
<aquarius> happy to watch it if so; that's why I asked the question :)
<mhall119> dragon77: most of us don't work at an office
<mhall119> if Mark randomly showed up at my house, that's would get awkward
<dragon77> oh well...just wanted to get a feel of your corporate culture.
<mhall119> dragon77: it's about like that, only over the internet
<dragon77> I knew a lot of you worked over the net.But I did not know most of you do.
<dragon77> sorry if the question was inapropriate
<mhall119> dragon77: the question was fine, no worries
<mhall119> Mark gets interested in the details of things quite often, so if we were all in an office I would expect that to happen pretty often
<dragon77> cool
<balloons> here's the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1398104
<Levan> What is your stance on pie ?
<Levan> I am asking the community not the ubuntu staff
<mhall119> most canonical staff are community members too
<balloons> Levan, pie?
<aquarius> balloons, I do know the SDK folks, but I'm busy burning all my credit with them on getting them to build the Ubuntu Component Store, so they're sick of hearing from me ;)
<mhall119> I am +1 for pie
<aquarius> I like pie
<dragon77> which pie?
<Levan> balloons yes pie
<mhall119> pecan
<balloons> aquarius, ahh right! that's a cool idea and I was glad to see the session again at UOS
<dragon77> pie is good
<Levan> aquarius what flavor
<balloons> apple pear pie is my personal favorite
<aquarius> lemon meringue. Or steak and kidney.
<Levan> So we all agree Pie is good ??
<dragon77> pie is fine
<aquarius> am I being set up for a joke punchline here?
<mhall119> I do hope so
<balloons> any other questions?
<Levan> aquarius you ruined everything we are not friends anymore :(
<mhall119> lol
<aquarius> skills.
<Levan> :D
<Butterfingers> QUESTION: What has customer deesback been like for thw phone? Any areas that emerged that need attention? for mepersonally, the notificarion area is a little xumbersome
<Butterfingers> But overall I love the phone and my iPhone 5 is for sale currently :)
<Levan> QUESTION - What is the best operating system of course second to Windows 98 [Jono bacon agrees with this]
<dragon77> QUESTION:How long do you plan to continue to support nexus devices?
<mhall119> Levan: everything Jono says since he left us is wrong :)
<aquarius> QUESTION: about QA. do you have a zillion failing acceptance tests? There should be, surely, a whole bunch of tests checking things like pasting into the web browser, which *doesn't* work at the moment but *should*... who establishes when these user features are actually fixed to be working? (LP bugs check the tech stuff, but not the actual user experience.)
<Levan> mhall119 said this when he was still part of canonical staff
<mhall119> aquarius: pasting into the browser's URL input, or pasting into a webpage form?
<mhall119> Levan: well, 80% of what he said while he was here was wrong :)
<Butterfingers> People only love Win 98 because the were in college listening to Win Amp while writing prank apps oj their lexturers and classmates :) Thankfully it'll be Ubuntu in a lot of colleges/universities these days.
<aquarius> mhall119, into a webpage form. But that's just an example -- think of all the things that are UX issues on the phone. It's hard to know when they're fixed -- coding teams say "woo we fixed this LP bug", but that doesn't actually confirm that the UX is better. I wonder if there should be lots of tests for that stuff, which correctly fail right now?
<The_Entire_Inter> QUESTION. I may have missed this but has there been any word on how scopes will be done on the snappy desktop?
<Levan> mhall119 so you want to tell me that windows 98 is not the best os EVER blashphemous
<aquarius> mhall119, but that's why I'm asking balloons about it, because he's a QA expert and I'm not :P
<aquarius> ooh, selenium can drive webbrowser-app? didn't realise anyone had done a bridge for that.
<aquarius> might take a look at that then :)
<balloons> aquarius, indeed. fire up the sdk and start a new html5 app. you'll see the goodies in the template
<aquarius> sweet.
<aquarius> although I hate selenium with the heat of a thousand suns. But lots of people do not ;)
<balloons> aquarius, :p
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Will ubuntu touch keep a big focus on lower end hardware and will it be much better for low end phones then current versions of android?
<mhall119> TheEntireInterne: scopes will be snappy packaged
<Levan> QUESTION - Can we/I hope that people will get office suite on ubuntu touch soon ??
<asfasfas> QUESTION: We see that in the store appeared scopes in Chinese (ex. https://uappexplorer.com/app/com.canonical.scopes.baidupoi ). Is this shows that release of MX4 is reallllyyyy near?
<mhall119> Levan: you mean a mobile-formfactor version of LibreOffice?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: When will I beable to install snappy ubuntu desktop and easily install apps such as Firefox and LibreOffice
<Levan> mhall119 well I am talking about mobile version of some office suite
<mhall119> ChloeWolfieGirl: 15.10 release is our target for that to all work
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mhall119, that seems really soon
<mhall119> Levan: so popey and I spoke with one of of the LibreOffice devs, who happens to also work for Canonical, and there's a new "core" package of LibreOffice that could be used to build an Ubuntu Touch version
<mhall119> ChloeWolfieGirl: it certianly won't be perfect by then, but willcooke has a list of target apps to have packaged and working by then
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mhall119, ah ok :P
<TheEntireInterne> QUESTION. Is the owncloud integration on the BQ phone any good? i.e for contacts, photos and calendar.
<Levan> mhall119 that will be so awesome if we will get libreoffice on our phones :)
<mhall119> Levan: it would likely be read-only, at least to start with
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Levan, Super awesome!
<mhall119> this is the library that powers their new Android version, which isn't quite as fully featured as the desktop version
<Levan> mhall119 well at least that will be a start I can't have a phone that can't handle office files :(
<Levan> eh! повторение мать учения and  გამეორება ცოდნის დედაა
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION Are there more plans for syncing/intergreation, like from ubuntuone or other services?
<Levan> QUESTION  Why did you jump over my beautifully formulated os question ? because you agree with my statement about windows 98 and are being opressed by Mark not to talk about Windows dominance ?
<Levan> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Levan> WINDOWS 98 FTW
<Levan> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Levan> I will get band for this right ? :D
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I really can't wait to see a sweet mobile version of LibreOffice on the OnePlus One running ubuntu touch xD
<aquarius> cheers, chaps!
<Butterfingers> THANK YOU
<dholbach> thanks guys! :-)
<balloons> thanks everyone
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Thanksies x3
<balloons> ChloeWolfieGirl, of course! anything you wish to see specifically?>
<ChloeWolfieGirl> balloons, if you mean syncing, yeah theres like contacts apps for ubuntu touch and ubuntu desktop but you can't seem to sync them via ubuntu one which I'd rather sync them via then google xD
<balloons> ChloeWolfieGirl, ahh right. Yes syncing is something we'll leave to others, as ubuntu one itself doesn't do syncing anymore. It's merely an sso provider
<balloons> so if there was another sync service you liked that wasn't supported . . .
<balloons> someone mentioned owncloud, which is a great idea
<ChloeWolfieGirl> balloons, I thought syncing was something ubuntu one was going to do more but it wont do file syncing?
<balloons> ChloeWolfieGirl, ubuntu one syncing was shut down; 2 years ago or more now?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> balloons, I use riseup email which does contacts, but I can't think of anything popular other then google and owncloud that does contact syncing.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> balloons, Yeah but I thought that was only for file syncing, I didn't think that included contacts etc
<balloons> ahh, sadly yes
<ChloeWolfieGirl> balloons, Aww, fair enough, I hope in the future contact syncing comes back via UbuntuOne, or hopefully firefox does a contact syncing thing in the near future that Canonical could use.
<balloons> ChloeWolfieGirl, yep. if there's a provider you like who does it, I'm sure support could be added. Especially if it was more open than the alternatives. We like open services :-)
<balloons> "We" as in the open source community in general.. There ideals likely align with yours
<ChloeWolfieGirl> balloons, yeah xD I hope that a good one that has many users comes soon, I know vivaldi has a contacts thing in the browser and I know firefox have a phone so firefox might end up wanting to add contacts to there browser and if they do that then it'd be open and I'd love to use that over google.
<aikidouke> QUESTION: How do packages like non-free drivers get handled in a Snappy world? Is it any different?
<aikidouke> (if you want to try to say the nick, its EYE-KEY-Dough-OOKAY)
<Ubuntu_14_04_Min> say xD
<Ubuntu_14_04_Min> xD
<Ubuntu_14_04_Min> lol
<Ubuntu_14_04_Min> :P
<Ubuntu_14_04_Min> just from Minecraft! :P
<Ubuntu_14_04_Min> yo!?!?!
<Ubuntu_14_04_Min> You guys on
<Ubuntu_14_04_Min> line
<Ubuntu_14_04_Min> xD
<Ubuntu_14_04_Min> Hello?
<Ubuntu_14_04_Min> apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<Ubuntu_14_04_Min> oops
<Ubuntu_14_04_Min> wrong terminal XD
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-05-13
<KFantomas> lol
<testgrak> Hello everyone
<testgrak> I found on G+ that: https://plus.google.com/+KrzysztofTataradzi%C5%84ski/posts/fdrwNXSrHJk
<testgrak> Does anyone know what is vegetahd phone/tablet/other device?
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-05-14
<fdgd> Hello all
<fdgd> Did anyone know what device is vegetahd? https://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/vegetahd/
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-05-17
<dholbach> hey popeyM10
<popeyM10> hello!
<davidcalle> QUESTION
<dholbach> QUESTION!
<popeyM10> ANSWER!
<popeyM10> (no)
<dholbach> hey hey...
<dholbach> starting in a few minutes! :-)
<Takis-Emeth> hello to everyone :D
<blue_ducks> live?
<blue_ducks> hi hi hi hi
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> This is weird
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION: Hud?
<blue_ducks> QUESTION: is the phone on the tablet pro5?
<blue_ducks> *table
<blue_ducks> and can i have it?
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> This is super fancy
<Takis-Emeth> ubuntu 16.04 lts bug free pls ? :D
<blue_ducks> QUESTION: how long did it take to recive the pro 5? (the phone on the tablet)
<blue_ducks> *table
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION: Any update for metadata in the music indicator
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> First rule of hud club, no one asks about the hud
<sapemeg> Question: better hardware support? laptops
<sapemeg> ?
<Takis-Emeth> ++^^
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Are you presenting this hangout from Unity8 ? ;-)
<bluebug> QUESTION: Could you please update ubuntu app store? I am unable to install any software on M10, even on high speed internet. I tried resetting the device too. :(
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION: When can the americas have official Ubuntu Phones
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION: Any fun ureadit updates?
<blue_ducks> QUESTION: What's new in OTA11? and when?
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION: There was a recent hackerthon in China, are there other hackerthon plans, and what countrys are planned?
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION: Got any new partners, software or hardware youd like to talk about?
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Any news on the messaging framework?
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> Ahayzen +1
<sapemeg> Question: should you try to conform to the hardware or the hardware to you?
<bluebug> QUESTION: Will onscreen keyboard be available in OTA11?
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION: When can we play videos and upload things via scopes? Are there plans to get notifications from scopes etc?
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION: With facebook now refreshing the facebook mobile app for windows, do you think facebooknwould make a native app for ubuntu or do you think the market share would still be too small even with convergence?
<blue_ducks> QUESTION: so, how is your experience with the tablet? how well it runs apps and etc
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Are you more exicted for snappy bringing confinement and out of cycle app updates ... or Unity8/Mir/UITK bringing a standard Ubuntu SDK, convergence and super smoothness
<davmor2> https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestone/11
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> Question: Whats in ota 12?
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION: Why not use Chatter?
<blue_ducks> QUESTION: question for all, what do you like about ubuntu touch and what apps or features do you want in the future
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION: With pidgin theres plugins for hangouts, skype and other popular messagers, are there plans to somehow gain them them in similar fassion on Ubuntu Phone?
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION: Do you think more people will make more convergence apps even if they only use the desktop, or will ignore mobile if they only use ubuntu on the desktop?
<DepartmentOfJoy> QUESTION: Would popey and the other G+ Ubuntu community mods consider doing a weekend Hangout on a Sunday for the Ubuntu G+ community ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION: Will we get more interactive notifications?
<DepartmentOfJoy> QUESTION: When will searching on the Software Center get fixed, as It's at an all time Low ? And how can we help ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION: Is more customisabilty coming?
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION: Are there plans for syncing when unity8 is out for desktop?
<JOJO__> #QUESTION: When can we expect to install legacy apps on the bq m10?
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION: What phones would you like to see with Ubuntu on?
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION: What apps would you like to see on Ubuntu?
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION: What do you miss most from android or ios? Is it apps, responcivness, customisabilty, and how do you plan on fixing them so ypu no longer have to miss them?
<JOJO__> QUESTION: When can we expect to install legacy apps on the bq m10?
<Guest60803> QUESTION: What do you think of open store?
<ahayzen> QUESTION: With Snappy I think it has a thing/type called 'services', assuming i'm correct, once snappy comes to the phone will this allow for background services?
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu Snappy core work on cats?
<Knightmare> QUESTION: How are the performance improvements coming along for the phone?
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION: Has anyone tried steam on Unity8 and mir and do the games preform well, or do they need tweaking to work/work well?
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> \o/
<blue_ducks> QUESTION: how hard will it be modify the qml code in unity8 to put the launcher on the bottom (horizontal)
<Knightmare> QUESTION: Was it a mistake to release the M10 before OTA-11?
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION: How easy is it to switch to arch on Ubuntu phone?
<ahayzen> ChloeWolfieGirl_, U1DB was supposed to allow for syncing of like settings/database and things, so if that was used for storage in the app it was a flag to enabled it. But not sure if that sync ever got implemented
<blue_ducks> QUESTION: 4 all, how many scopes have you and how many do you use daily
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION: What do you think about the new scope designs and way of using scopes that should becoming within the next 6 months?
<DepartmentOfJoy> QUESTION: Is there any way Discourse.Ubuntu.Com could be migrated to one of the LoCo websites and saved, before it's scuttled to the archives like ubuntu brainstorm and ubuntu one ?
<JOJO__> QUESTION: Are there plans to speed up the performance of legacy apps on bq m10?
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION: When are the night shift hangouts starting?
<DepartmentOfJoy> QUESTION: Just an Update, but I contacted the Spotify Dev's, and they were glad to have the conversation about creating a proper scope & app on Ubuntu Touch ! Great news !
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> DepartmenrOfJoy \(*-*)/
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> Ahayzen I remember things existing for it but idk what happened and usually when asked I get told that Ubuntu One no longer exists.
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> Question: Hows everyone doing?
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> I have 6 stared, but I only actively use 4/5 I use photo scope but not activly, just cos its the second one in :P
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION: When will Ubuntu be on everything everywhere?
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION: Mycroft?
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> 5pm almost :P
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> It was swell seeing you all :)
<ahayzen> thanks mhall119 dholbach popeyM10 davidcalle :-)
<dholbach> thanks guys! :)
<popey> \o/
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-05-19
<kyrofa> We're starting shortly
<KristijanZic> kyrofa: Thanks for the darktable update :D
<KristijanZic> there should be a Monero snap :)
<kyrofa> KristijanZic, thanks for the poke ;)
<KristijanZic> np :)
<OvenWerks> Ok, so how do I join the video stuff
<OvenWerks> (well audio)
<elopio> OvenWerks: the link in #ubuntustudio-devel
<eylul> ubuntustudio-devel mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-studio-devel :)
<KristijanZic> QUESTION: eylul, I'm working with 360 panoramas but with autopano giga, do you have a blog or something where you talk about that kind of work on ubuntu studio?
<KristijanZic> christioan
<KristijanZic> *Christian
<kyrofa> KristijanZic, sorry, typical ignorant american here
<eylul> mastodon.art/@eylul
<KristijanZic> eylul: great, I'll be waiting for the blog :) kyrofa: C'mon man, it's like Christian Gray :P
<kyrofa> Hahaha
<KristijanZic> jekyll ftw
<eylul> thank you :)
<kyrofa> KristijanZic, jekyll is the most nerdy blog platform ever :P
 * kyrofa imagines walking my wife through that. "Trust me babe, git push and it'll publish"
<kyrofa> "Oh wait, git add first"
<zyga> o/
<KristijanZic> kyrofa: hahah, yeah it's really cool :) But wp is the best for the most ppl, not very secure tho :/
<kyrofa> Yeah I don't trust it at all
<elopio> eylul: OvenWerks: Thank you so much! :D:D:D
<eylul> thank you for having us. :)
<zyga> wp, the RPC of the internet
<KristijanZic> kyrofa: Yeah, why is google not filtering these tho? https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=inurl%3Awp%2Dconfig%20%2Dintext%3Awp%2Dconfig%20%22%27DB_PASSWORD%27%22
<kyrofa> KristijanZic, not really their job, in my opinion
<kyrofa> KristijanZic, if they did one could just use another index
<KristijanZic> kyrofa: yeah, probably. But for most of these "hacks" if the admin just keeps the wp updated it'll be fine. Also, jails.
<kyrofa> Very true
